# Saakhi Guru Gobind Singh Ji



## Neutral Singh (Jun 24, 2004)

One moment of the accounts of chamkaur do come to mind thogh .. according to some when they were trapped in chamkaur .. the guru sent a army of 5 to fight and when tehy all died he sent 5 wih a leader again... ajit singh volunteered to go as the leader ... after he is marytred teh guru who is watching from the roof lets out a jakara .. people ask him why he says a jakara (since thts reserved fora happy occcation.) and the guru says tht my son was a gift form akal purakh nd ive returned whts his .. when he comes down he sees jujhar singh waiting for him .. sohe could ask to lead the next pack ... i thikn tht moment is very inspiring .. bc .. ajit is gone .. and from all indications teh younger two sahib jadas and his mother were gone too ,. he had given his dad up a long time ago.. this was the last possible member of his family .. and death was eminent .. yet he sends him out to die for the panth too ... one by one he gave everything up for the panth .. when the 5 pyare had asked him wht he would give in return for them giving him there heads. he said everythig .. and thts wht he did .. he gave up everything he had .. i think on days when i dont feel like doing things tht im supposed to .. or dont feel liek volunteering to help out with gurbani meetings or camps .. the sacrifice tht the guru made for us .. versus the sac i have to make to do the stuff for the panth come to mind and they pale in comparison ....


----------



## Arvind (Jul 26, 2004)

Inspiring one. 
Additionally, Let us make it a point to take more time to write a post so that those appear conversational to readers. Also a spell-check may be run, so that there are lesser typographical and grammatical mistakes.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 18, 2004)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.


The Battle of Chamkaur is one of the outstanding battles of World History. Never before were so few opposed by so many. There were only 40 Sikhs in the Mud "fort" of Chamkaur...outside the walls was an army of million men.

Guur Ji  sent out Jathas of Singhs in FIVE to engage the enemy, and sat on the high vantage point shooting arrows and watching the battle...Sava lakh se EK larraouun...in ACTION on the World Stage.

When Sahibzada Ajit Singh, then only 16 years of age expressed a desire to fight, GURU JI was delighted...Sahibzada Ji led his jatha of FIVE to battle, Guru Ji as usual watched from the high point...as His Beloved Son fought valiantly...first the Sahibzada used up all his arrows, then as his weapons broke one by one and he was overwhelmed from all sides and fell in battle GURU JI let go a loud Jaikara..and Thanked Waheguru for taking back his gift.

Sahibzada Jhujhar Singh then 14 years of age followed exactly in the footsteps of his elder brother and led his own jatha of five singhs to battle.

The Most wonderful thing that amazes me is how the FOUR SONS of GURU Gobind Singh ji managed to IMBIBE FULLY the teachings of Guru Nanak at such a young age. The two younger sons Fateh Singha and Zorawar Singh at Sirhind showed this remarkeable ability at even YOUNGER AGE of just 5 and 7 years...REFUSING point blank to accept DEFEAT and preferred to give their head rather than their religion. No amount of threats, coercion, gifts, riches etc could shake them from their steadfast faith.

The MONTH OF DECEMBER is especially important...it is in this Holy MONTH that Guru Gobind Singh ji sacrificed his Father, Mother, Four sons, and a host of beloved SINGHS.... I spend the whole month contemplating on the huge and immense sacrifices GURU JI made for us His KHALSA....Dont we have a duty in return ??

Jarnail singh


----------

